# Xpi file reader



## sushan (Mar 16, 2009)

I am looking for XPI file extension reader which I have i.e.facebook_toolbar-1.0.2-fx+fl.xpi is as.i have gone through google but it doesnot work,pls how to read that file and install that file.

Appreaciation is yours.

Sushan


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude .xpi is a firefox add-on file.. Click drag it onto an open firefox window to install it.. once installed restart firefox to use the add-on


----------



## sushan (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks i will try it.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 18, 2009)

voljin1987 said:


> Dude .xpi is a Firefox add-on file.. Click drag it onto an open Firefox window to install it.. once installed restart Firefox to use the add-on



I agree...go this method...it'll work...i assume you want to install an addon, not to create it...


----------

